# Natural Remedies for recurring stiff neck/muscle issues



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

OK, so aside from basting myself in Tiger Balm, and changing my pillow, is there anything else that works?


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

-When is the stiff neck/muscle issues arising ? (Because of the pillow mention, I guess after awakening, but checking it in case of)
-Since when does it incapacitate you ? 
-To which extent does it incapacitate you ?

Depending on your reply, the advice could range from changing the whole bed/ the chair, taking baths, taking some herbal teas, doing physiotherapy exercices, a sport (swimming).

For the meantime, taking warm baths, drinking harpagophytum teas (or in whichever form you prefer) and using something warm in the local areas (warm towel for example). About the tiger balm, red or white ? The red seems more adapted in your case (muscle issues).


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Upon waking up. 

Changed the mattress and the pillow already. 

Was better for a while, then I was working on my computer for long stretches of time (academic writing/programming) and it started reoccurring. 

I do exercise, mostly yoga, so it's definitely not due to lack of exercise. 

I'm using the red tiger balm, thanks for your suggestions; I'll check out harpagophytum teas.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I used to have very severe muscle stiffness due to sedentary life and too much computer use. It was even radiating down my arm. I had to do physiotherapies to get rid of tense spots hard as rocks, and since then I manage them with exercise and stretching, as well as being mindful of my posture throughout the day. 

Getting rid of my pillow completely has been the latest improvement which got rid of early morning stiffness and mild headaches.

As for exercise, fairly immediate release comes by walking, but for long term actual solutions the back and core need to be strengthened with weight lifting. But you have to be careful because overloading can exacerbate and it's how I actually found out the problem. You could be overloading with yoga even, if for example you have muscle imbalances and some muscles are overworking to make up for the rest. Isolation exercises help a lot in this, you have to target the weakest links first and with proper loads.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> I used to have very severe muscle stiffness due to sedentary life and too much computer use. It was even radiating down my arm. I had to do physiotherapies to get rid of tense spots hard as rocks, and since then I manage them with exercise and stretching, as well as being mindful of my posture throughout the day.
> 
> Getting rid of my pillow completely has been the latest improvement which got rid of early morning stiffness and mild headaches.
> 
> As for exercise, fairly immediate release comes by walking, but for long term actual solutions the back and core need to be strengthened with weight lifting. But you have to be careful because overloading can exacerbate and it's how I actually found out the problem. You could be overloading with yoga even, if for example you have muscle imbalances and some muscles are overworking to make up for the rest. Isolation exercises help a lot in this, you have to target the weakest links first and with proper loads.


Thank you, I think I'll have to add more core/neck exercises once I start feeling a bit better. 

I'm also thinking it can be exercise related, been trying some ballet exercises again after many years of not doing much of it at all. Maybe I just have to accept I'm getting old


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

OK, than outside of keeping the area warm to decontract the muscles, I can think only about massage, by a 3rd party if you can (to avoid soliciting the trapezius muscle and truly relax). If possible with a cream using at least one of these plant : harpagophytum, arnica montana, lavender. These I find it the best when having pain caused by muscles and joints.

Wish you a quick recovery !


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Noyau Obscur said:


> OK, than outside of keeping the area warm to decontract the muscles, I can think only about massage, by a 3rd party if you can (to avoid soliciting the trapezius muscle and truly relax). If possible with a cream using at least one of these plant : harpagophytum, arnica montana, lavender. These I find it the best when having pain caused by muscles and joints.
> 
> Wish you a quick recovery !


Seeing I'm a misanthrope, a 3rd party cannot be had at short notice. 

Many thanks for your suggestions and advice


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Aridela said:


> Thank you, I think I'll have to add more core/neck exercises once I start feeling a bit better.
> 
> I'm also thinking it can be exercise related, been trying some ballet exercises again after many years of not doing much of it at all. Maybe I just have to accept I'm getting old


I also use those spiky massage balls to self-massage the areas I can't reach. I prop them on the wall and slide on them, I can control the pressure this way and it definitely works, but it may take time, like 5-10 mins at least. If you warm them up before it may be even better. If you take painkillers for this, you might wanna choose one with muscle relaxant instead, I've used Norgesic, for a few days, but I generally avoid painkillers if I can.

But yea, make it a point to stretch the upper back and neck well it helps a lot.

Maybe a doctor specializing in sports medicine can help you exactly with what you have to do, I haven't gone to one but I know others who have and it can be a good choice as he told them which of his muscles are weak and how to work on them. So that's an option too.


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

Aridela said:


> Seeing I'm a misanthrope, a 3rd party cannot be had at short notice.
> 
> Many thanks for your suggestions and advice


Ahhh, I see, than only one solution : bribe the cat ! 
You're welcome, may you recover quickly, and can go back doing ballet steadily.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Using a well worn towel that has lost its fluff and softness, roll it into a neck support. Do this by laying the towel flat on a hard surface. Make two folds along the length of the towel, folding from one side, then the other, dividing the towel into thirds. Then roll it up as tightly and compact as you can get it. The end product should be a firm roll about 10 or 12 inches wide, depending upon the size of the towel.

Lay down on a firm surface and place the towel behind your neck. Relax, allowing your head to rock back with your neck fully supported by the towel. About15 minutes of this should be helpful, longer if you prefer.

Relax and unwind.

If you have had a neck injury or surgery, see a doctor first.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Rascal01 said:


> Using a well worn towel that has lost its fluff and softness, roll it into a neck support. Do this by laying the towel flat on a hard surface. Make two folds along the length of the towel, folding from one side, then the other, dividing the towel into thirds. Then roll it up as tightly and compact as you can get it. The end product should be a firm roll about 10 or 12 inches wide, depending upon the size of the towel.
> 
> Lay down on a firm surface and place the towel behind your neck. Relax, allowing your head to rock back with your neck fully supported by the towel. About15 minutes of this should be helpful, longer if you prefer.
> 
> ...


Are you a Se dom by any chance? 

Can't understand any of your instructions 

Thank you though, I will see a GP if I don't feel better in the next 48 hours.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Red Panda said:


> I also use those spiky massage balls to self-massage the areas I can't reach. I prop them on the wall and slide on them, I can control the pressure this way and it definitely works, but it may take time, like 5-10 mins at least.


I'm picturing a red panda demonstrating the proper way of using the self massage balls XD


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

You should see a physiotherapist.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Bathe in the period blood of a 100 virgins.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

I've been getting these throughout my live, but more often lately. Best remedy I've found once aggravated is to stretch the afflicted muscles, even though it's terribly painful to do. I've found this cuts the recovery time in half or better. Do it every 15 minutes for an hour or two, then once an hour for a few hours. By the end of the day it should be more relaxed. Try to work in some 10 minute walks if you can during this. Walking is tremendously beneficial in realigning and re-balancing muscles and joints in your core, and even your neck. The rhythmic motions get all the structural systems to work together and it tends to relax everything.

I've also found a lot of relief from flexeril if it's bad, too bad to move. It's a muscle relaxer that cause the pain-tension-pain reaction from perpetuating it. Once you get some relief from the flexeril, you can then walk and stretch it, the cramps and spasms will be eliminated or at least made more tolerable. I sometimes use heating pads, but I can't always get the heat deep enough or isolate the muscles that are causing the pain due to the logistics of pad placement.

Things that cause it are almost always prolonged poor posture during an activity or non-typical action, or atrophy from begin too inactive. I never get these when I'm active minus known/obvious injury.


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

May I ask in what position do you sleep most of the time?








If you are a 'freefaller' (see image), your neck is forced into an unnatural position, ant it can cause neck pain.

AC units blowing air in the direction of your shoulder/neck may also worsen the problem. I used to carry a checked lumberjack shirt to work (even in hot weather), and put it on if the AC was too much at the office or in public transport.

In case you swim, you might want to correct you breathing technique (especially freestyle).

And like others mentioned, massage and stretching exercises may help.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I can ask my physio guy for some exercises next time I see him. My suggestion would be do to these exercises/stretch every half hour or so when you are working


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Jawz said:


> Bathe in the period blood of a 100 virgins.


Good luck finding virgins in Sheffield.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Kaznos said:


> May I ask in what position do you sleep most of the time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Side sleeper. 

No A/C, no swimming. 

I've gathered most possible cause for it was a combination of bad posture when sleeping and spending too many hours writing code, hunched over. 

I actively try to keep straight whilst typing now, but the pain seems to have gone from the neck area entirely, and move to the arm. In any case, feels slightly better.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

soop said:


> I can ask my physio guy for some exercises next time I see him. My suggestion would be do to these exercises/stretch every half hour or so when you are working


Thanks @soop; I've started with some light yoga today, already feel a bit better. 

Pain is mostly in the upper/outer arm area now, so definitely a pinched nerve.


----------

